# Naked body found with snake bite marks



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2010)

> A Norwegian man has died after he was apparently bitten by his pet cobra in a hotel room in Thailand.
> 
> Per Christian Lindgaard, 60, was found dead on his bed after a hotel maid became worried because she had not seen him for a few days



Oh I'm gonna spread a myth 8) Sounds like a suicide if you ask me!

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Ninemsn

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 3, 2010)

No doubt, obvious question though... why naked??


----------



## -Peter (Dec 3, 2010)

Nighthawk said:


> No doubt, obvious question though... why naked??


Not everyone wears jimjams to bed.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 3, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Not everyone wears jimjams to bed.


 
Good point... considering I'm not one of those meself you'd think I would've picked up on that :?
Good old social conditioning: everything in the paper must by default be dramatic lol.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 3, 2010)

Nighthawk said:


> No doubt, obvious question though... why naked??


 
I know right! I'd be too worried the snake might confuse my dangly bits for dinner!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 4, 2010)

Nighthawk said:


> No doubt, obvious question though... why naked??


 
More surface area to snack on I guess  ( I tried not to use an overly joyous smiley, but this one also looks kinda creepy)


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats the only way to die for a true herper.....


----------



## -Peter (Dec 4, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Thats the only way to die for a true herper.....



Better naked with a cobra than hanging from the bathroom door with the doorknob up your...


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats the rockstar way, herpers can't afford good enough drugs to do that.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 4, 2010)

Snowman said:


> I know right! I'd be too worried the snake might confuse my dangly bits for dinner!



It would look great for a day or two, double in size and girth  until it dropped off ofcourse.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm thinking it wouldn't work out as you plan... I can think of a few easier options than cobra venom...


----------



## D3pro (Dec 4, 2010)

not suicide, this was an asian kink fest gone wrong... 2 trannies 1 snake lol


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the "professional" snake catchers......jeeez I'd hate to see the non-professional ones :lol:

Related to the article: [video=youtube;OmsWCIJAwFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmsWCIJAwFw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Shredder (Dec 4, 2010)

Please dont blame the snake.
Ive seen true blood and i believe the bite marks to be consistant with vampire bites.
They would of let the snake go in the room to make the authorities beleive it was the snake
Dont be fooled by the walking dead they have been around for a very long time and know how to be undetected.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 4, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Thats the rockstar way, herpers can't afford good enough drugs to do that.


 
Okay... I'm laughing way too hard to think up anything other than ROFPMSL to that :lol::lol:


----------



## -Peter (Dec 4, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Thats the rockstar way, herpers can't afford good enough drugs to do that.


 
Im broad minded but it would be a hellava lot a drugs to have me attached to the hardware. Hmm, did they need a locksmith for that one...


----------



## Brodie (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyway been bitten by a Wandering Spider? Sounds kinda kinky!


----------

